# Furniture photography/Lighting Question



## EllenMae (Apr 6, 2015)

Hi. I am new to this site, and cannot find where to post my question. I apologize if this is the wrong place to post. I am hoping someone can help me with this lighting dilemma I am having... I am attaching 2 photos: 1 of the setting and 1 sample test shot. I would REALLY appreciate any advice on how to best light this setting. I have to shoot 50 pieces of furniture.. all in the same setting as the attached example (except the flooring will be a light/medium wood). If this is the wrong place to ask... please advise where I might be able to get help. Thank you.


----------



## astroNikon (Apr 6, 2015)

Welcome. I'm sure a moderator will put it in the proper forum.

But you may want to describe what equipment you have too.  Camera, tripod I think I see .. and do you have any lighting equipment or are you just doing this with the available lighting ?

The real pros will be along shortly ....


----------



## tirediron (Apr 6, 2015)

I've moved your post to a more appropriate forum and taken the liberty of changing the title so that it will [hopefully] attract more interest.

Some idea of the equipment you have available would definitely help, as would the intent (catalogue, website, ??).  Since these are static subjects you can get away with continuous lighting, or probably even ambient.  Something as simple as some LED shop lights with thin tissue paper in front of them to act as diffusion material could work.


----------



## Designer (Apr 6, 2015)

I'm not sure if flat, even lighting is the best way to go.  I think something like a low ratio (left/right) might show off the texture better in the items with texture.

Placing the items very close to the backdrop is giving you some unwanted shadows on the backdrop.


----------



## EllenMae (Apr 6, 2015)

tirediron said:


> I've moved your post to a more appropriate forum and taken the liberty of changing the title so that it will [hopefully] attract more interest.
> 
> Some idea of the equipment you have available would definitely help, as would the intent (catalogue, website, ??).  Since these are static subjects you can get away with continuous lighting, or probably even ambient.  Something as simple as some LED shop lights with thin tissue paper in front of them to act as diffusion material could work.



Thank you for your reply! I am using a Canon Rebel T5i with tripod. I have NO lights. I know my equipment is basic and minimal... but that's all I have at the moment


----------



## EllenMae (Apr 6, 2015)

Designer said:


> I'm not sure if flat, even lighting is the best way to go.  I think something like a low ratio (left/right) might show off the texture better in the items with texture.
> 
> Placing the items very close to the backdrop is giving you some unwanted shadows on the backdrop.


Thank you! ... and I will try moving the items away from the backdrop to reduce those shadows.


----------



## tirediron (Apr 7, 2015)

Not much you can do then, but what you're already doing, as mentioned keep the items separated from the backgrounds, and use pieces of white & black card stock to "add" and "subtract" light as necessary.


----------



## Ron Smith (Apr 10, 2015)

Hi Ellen, If these are catalog shots, a simple thing to work on is getting your camera "square" to the subject and and the wall or background in the shot.  It is basic but makes a big difference when shooting a clean photo. It is as simple as moving your camera left or right to be sure your directly in line with the subject.  Just check in the view finder or look at the image in the screen preview to make sure the horizontal lines are level and vertical lines like the edges of a cabinet actually go straight up and down (controlled by the tilt of he camera).  

The guys are right about the shadows, and a clean floor will help also to remove distracting spots and blemishes.


----------

